# tank mates and tank setup for Kribs



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 30 gallon tank, which now I am thinking of putting Kribs, Kribensis Pelvicachromis in, because they might do better then firemouths because they are smaller. How many males to females should I get? 1 male and 3 or 4 females? would more than 1 male be a problem in a 30 gallon tank? 
What are good tank mates for them? Any medium sized tetra I am assuming? anyone have good suggestions on a nice community setup for kribs? Cories would not work well right? since kribs are bottom dwellers.
They need caves right?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi kribs live by pair and spawn the same so yu 'll need to put only a pair in yur tank  yu can house them with african tetras that live in school as Phenocogrammus interruptus or Brycinus macrolepidotus or Alestes longipinnis, a small labyrinth fish as Ctenopoma ansorgei, or Ctenopoma acutirostre  yu can choose some catfishes as Synodontis nigriventris, or Microsynodontis batesii, also Mastacembelus loennbergi if yu like spiny eels.. yu have the choice to make an african riverrinnes set up.  
xris


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have been really busy so have not had time to get the fish yet. But now the 30 gallon is setup for the kribs. There is drift wood and cichlid caves which are just perfect for the kribs. 
So my problem is most of the fish on your list are not easy to get, I haven't even heard of some of them. And it is unlikely my LFS will have them, other then the congo tetra which is one of the fish I was already going to get. So are there any more common fish species I can put with my Kribs?
As of right now the species I have selected are: 4-6 Kribs, and 4-6 Congo Tetras. Of course if I can get a pair of Kribs that would be even better but that is unlikely. But I would like to have a few more fish, not too many more because I know I am nearing the bio load limit of the 30 gallon tank. 
Are there any other labyrinth fish that are more common that I could get? I know nothing about the ones you suggested and do not want to get fish that I know nothing about. 
What about any gouramis, unless they are too delicate with their feelers? and would cory's be a bad idea? I was maybe going to get a few emerald cory's, but they would be inhabiting the same space as the Kribs so would that be a bad idea?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can house yur kribs with cories without real worries, I was suggesting yu an african riverrines biotope tank but yu ncan mix with some other fishes yu like.
xris


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

I finally got new fish for my tank. I got a pair of Kribs, an opaline gourami, 9 congo tetras, and 6 green cories. So the tank is now stocked and all fish seem happy, except the female krib.


----------

